# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Pavers

## Strungout

Could somebody explaing  why some concrete pavers are  much cheaper than clay and what are the disadvantages of using concrete pavers,if any  instead of clay. 
I am doing  a courtyard  which will be a walkway only - no cars. 
TIA -again 
Greg

----------


## craigb

AFAIK, concrete are cheaper than clay because the core of the paver is made out of concrete and only the outer few mm is adctually clay. 
I guess that they are cheaper because they don't have to be fired for as long as a full clay paver. 
I can't think of any disadvantage in using them as you plan.

----------


## Trav

clay pavers can absorb more water than concrete pavers - they also have more variation in size than concrete pavers do.  This means you need to leave a fractionally bigger gap between clay pavers than you do with concrete pavers.   
Most of the time it comes down to what you like.  Concrete is usually cheaper too.   
Regardless of the type of paver, you usually need about 50mm of depth for a paver if you are going to drive on it at all (not that you are but I thought I'd add the only other bit of dodgy paver knowledge I had at the same time).   
If you're just going to do a path, you can bed it on sand alone - you don't necessarily need to lay the roadbase etc. 
Trav
(dodgy paver extroadinaire)

----------


## Stylesy

Clay pavers also have a tendency to maintain a more constant temperature - therefore stay cooler longer in the sun. Whereas concrete pavers heat up quickly and can be hotter on your bare feet - especially annoying when hanging out the washing in bare feet!! :eek:  
With concrete you also have less variability between colours within the pack - meaning you are fairly assured that the same colour will flow through your paving. Though this natural variability helps to give clay pavers their character. 
When you lay them though, compact, compact, compact!!  :Biggrin:   
Cheers, Craig.

----------


## simon c

Here's an excellent paving website, aimed at doing a top notch job so you probably don't need to go to the extent he goes to for a path  www.pavingexpert.com

----------


## Strungout

Thanks all, 
You have made my mind up-Concrete pavers-1/2 the price. 
Regards 
Greg

----------

